# Geforce Experience - 2 Monitore 165Hz 2k - 4k 60Hz



## chrizeps (27. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und eventuell hat einer eine recht simple Lösung dafür.

Ich habe zwei Monitore, einen ASUS ROG PG279Q 2K 165Hz IPS-Panel und einen bisschen günstigeren Asus MG28UQ 4K 60Hz TNT-Panel Monitor.
Der PG279Q ist mein primärer Monitor in Windows.

Ich spiele viel PVP und hier will ich natürlich meine 165Hz in 2K voll ausschöpfen, den 4K Monitor nutze ich für Spiele wie z.B. The Witcher 3 – wo es halt gut aussehen muss .

Meine Probleme sind jetzt folgende:
Ich würde gerne in Windows beide Monitore in der 2K Auflösung laufen lassen, wenn ich z.B ein Game in 4K starte, soll es auf den zweiten Monitor aufgehen.
Ich will nicht jedes Mal in Windows den Monitor umstellen, wenn ich ein spiel starte. 

Kann man das irgendwie in Geforce Experience einstellen auf welchen Monitor das Game gestartet wird? 

Vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Richu006 (27. November 2018)

Ich habe ziemlich das selbe Problem.
Ich habe ebenfalls ein 4K monitor und Full HD 240Hz Monitor. 
Ich lasse allerdings den 4 K Monitor auch im Desktop Betrieb in 4K lauffen (Manchmal schaut man auch Videos in 4K zb.)

Was das umstellen Betrifft kommt es recht stark auf das Spiel an. in Vielen neuen Games kann man den Monitor angeben. Zb. Farcry5, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Battlefield 5 etc. Kann man in den Grafiksettings den Monitor wählen. Diese Einstellungen werden dann auch gespeichert. Wenn man das Spiel das nächste mal öffnet ist alles schon korrekt eingestellt.

In anderen Spielen wie zb, Destiny 2 kann man das Spiel einfach mit Alt+ Enter in Fenster Modus machen und dann rüber ziehen, danach wieder mit Alt+Enter Vollbildmodus machen und dann ist das Game am anderen Monitor, und einige Games Speichern dass dann auch, Zb. Destiny 2 startet dann Zukünftig auch immer auf dem richtigen Monitor.
Es gibt aber auch Games da muss man das mit Alt+Enter jedes mal wiederholen beim neu starten.

Dann gibt es aber leider auch noch Spiele welche Vollbild immer im Hauptmonitor lauffen, welche man nicht rüber ziehen kann etc. in den Fällen hab ich bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung gefunden, ausser den Hauptmonitor zu ändern!


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

Kleines Script, um das nicht immer von Hand machen zu müssen?

Batch - Batch zum umschalten zwischen primaeren und sekundaeren Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum

Meine Suchwörter für Google waren:

primären monitor per script ändern. Das da oben ist der 1. Treffer.

Aber auch zu viel Aufwand schätze ich?


----------



## Richu006 (27. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Kleines Script, um das nicht immer von Hand machen zu müssen?
> 
> Batch - Batch zum umschalten zwischen primaeren und sekundaeren Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber nicht eigentlich was ich suchte... Das Problem beim Umschalten ist auch, das vielfach die Desktop Symbole dann irgendwo sind, und ich habe noch ein 3 er Monitor (ein kleiner welcher eigentlich nur für die Überwachungen vom Aquaero verwendet wird) und alle Fenster da landen beim Umstellen auch irgendwo und müssen dann immer wieder neu verschoben werden.

Ich möchte nicht den Primären Monitor wechseln!! Ich möchte Spielen Sagen können sie sollen auf einem Sekundären Monitor lauffen, ohne den Primären Monitor zu wechseln xD


----------



## Richu006 (27. November 2018)

Bei den meisten neuen Spielen kann man das ja auch! ich sehe da also Positiv in die Zukunft!


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

@Richu006
Ich weiß was Du möchtest, aber das geht entweder vom Spiel aus, also das das Spiel einen Einsteller dafür hat, oder über den primären Monitor.
Das sind Deine beiden Möglichkeiten.

Dass ihr eure Icons auf euren Desktops immer an einer bestimmten Stelle haben müsst. Das kann man haben wollen, muss man aber nicht. Man könnte ja auch über das Startmenü oder über die Taskleiste arbeiten. Am Ende gibt es sogar Tools wie Desktop OK, die die Icons-Positionierung für Dich übernehmen, wenn es denn so wichtig ist. (Ich arbeite fast zu 100% über die Taskleiste, und den Rest über Windows-Taste Namen-Tippen).
Das es Fenster oder Icons verschiebt liegt dann an der Reihenfolge der Monitor-Anordnung. Links oben ist 0.0. (oder war es rechts oben? *g*)
Wenn ein Fenster auf Position 1000.0 sitzt (z.b. in der linken Ecke vom 2. Monitor) und Du veränderst den linken Monitor, so dass er plötzlich 2000 Pixel lang ist, dann schiebt es das Fenster das auf 1000.0 sitzt natürlich an die neue Stelle auf der Mitte vom Linken Monitor. Es wäre also geschickt, wenn der Monitor, auf dem die Fenster sich nicht ändern sollen der ganz linke Monitor ist (oder war es der ganz rechte Monitor^^).  
Aber das kann man sich halt selbst schwer oder einfach machen. So wie man halt gestrickt ist^^


----------



## Richu006 (27. November 2018)

Jep ich weis xD ich habe auch gelernt damit zu leben... 
Ich habe nur dem TE Meine Erfahrungen preisgegeben.

Aber vielleicht mache ich das mit dem Script trotzdem mal, kann man einige Mausklicks sparen


----------



## HisN (27. November 2018)

Ich kann Dich schon gut verstehen. Mit drei Monitoren funktioniert ja nicht mal mehr Windows+P vernünftig.
Ich hab ne ganze Zeitlang 3+1 bzw 3+2 genutzt (Also Vision-Surround + ein oder zwei Desktop-Monitore) und hab mich dabei halt an den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewöhnt und die Arbeit mit Icons eingestellt


----------



## Richu006 (27. November 2018)

Naja also im Grossen und ganzen funktioniert es gar nicht schlecht. Sogar besser als ich eigentlich angenommen hätte!
Ich habe auch den 3. kleinen Monitor an der Intel Grafikeinheit und nicht an der Graka.
Dazu kommt das ich 3 unterschiedliche Auflösungen (beim 4K sogar noch mit einer Skalierung auf 150%) und 2 unterschiedliche Frequenzen fahre. Und 2 der Monitor dazu noch G-Sync haben.
Und sogar G-Sync funktioniert in den meisten Anwendungen unabhänging voneinander ohne Probleme! 
Einzig dx12 Games kommen nicht zurecht mit G-Sync und meinem Multimonitor setup, da muss ich immer 1 G-Sync Monitor deaktivieren das G-Sync noch geht.
Aber alles in allem Staune ich das es überhaupt so gut funktioniert!
Noch bei Windows 8 konnte man kaum ein Full Hd Monitor und ein 4K Monitor zusammen Betreiben!

Da haben sie sehr grosse Fortschritte gemacht

Wenn Nvidia einmal noch ein G-Sync updgrade bringen würde, wo man G-Sync für jeden Monitor einzeln ein und ausschalten könnte! wäre es beinahe Perfekt!


----------

